# New frame on the way, a couple of questions



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

OK, so I just bought a 2004 T-Mobile TCR Composite. What seat post do you guys recommend? What are the torque specs for the seat post binder, headset and fork?

I will post pics when I get it built up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TI_roadracer (May 14, 2006)

Just the frame by itself?

Did you get a good deal...


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes frame, fork, headset and DA BB. I paid less than I was willing to pay, so I think it was a good deal.

Why do you ask?


----------

